# Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland



## marko566 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal das Polder, Grachten und Kanäle Angeln in Holland ausprobieren. 
Ich möchte Spinnfischen und wohne in der Nähe von Aachen. 
Kann mir einer sagen wie ich diese Kanäle finde. Und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*

Hallo Marko. Ich komme nicht aus dem Raum Aachen und kann dir daher auch keine konkreten Gewässer nennen. Empfehlen möchte ich dir aber die Webseite 
Www.visplanner.nl . Dort gibst du einen Ort in den Niederlanden an der für dich gut erreichbar ist( vul plaats in).  Dann auf ( toon Kart. ) Nun kannst du wie bei google maps die Karte heran zoomen. Alle dunkelblau hinterlegten Gewässer sind beangelbar. Alle braunen nicht , bzw. Sind Vereinsgewässer. 
Sollte nichts angezeigt werden klickst Du auf " ververs gegevens " ( aktualisieren). 
Alle hellblauen Gewässer sind privat oder unbekannt. 
So kannst du auch in deiner Gegend für dich passende Gewässer finden. 
Klickst du auf das jeweilige Gewässer hast du auch gleich alle Bestimmungen 
Oder ggf.  Sonderregelungen aufgelistet. 
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*



marko566 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich diese Kanäle finde. Und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Hallo Marko,

auch ich bin überwiegend in den Niederlanden unterwegs und beangel überwiegend Polder, Grachten und Kanäle dort.
In diesem Video - welches wir zusammen mit dem Anglerboard gemacht haben - erkläre ich sowohl die Regel & Sitten als auch wie man die Spots dank moderner Tools wie Google Maps und c.o. finden kann.

https://youtu.be/UR51AAb5uA8

Dort solltest du das nötige Wissen erlangen, wie du in den Niederlanden an deine gewünschten Spots kommst. Gerade derart tolle Gewässer lassen sich da leicht ausmachen.

Bei Fragen - nur zu.


----------



## Nizzyx (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*



marko566 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte mal das Polder, Grachten und Kanäle Angeln in Holland ausprobieren.
> Ich möchte Spinnfischen und wohne in der Nähe von Aachen.
> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich diese Kanäle finde. Und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> ...



Hi Marko,

ich komme auch aus Aachen und kann dir sagen, Polder gibt es hier in der Gegend so gut wie gar nicht... Da musst du schon 2-3 Stunden raus fahren.
Ansonsten gibt es hier den Julianakanaal, der soll wohl mal einen guten Fischbestand gehabt haben. Kann ich jedoch nicht unterschreiben. Barsche habe ich dort gefangen. Zander nur einen. Für den Zander musst du aber auch einen ganzen Tag investieren und gehst mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dennoch leer aus. Ich persönlich habe mich auf Barsch spezialisiert und bin öfters in der Nähe von Roermond unterwegs. Dort gibt es auch ein paar Kanäle die gut vom Ufer zu befischen sind und auch Zander beherbergen sollen. Spots für Hecht kenne ich leider keine.
Ansonsten ist halt viel Geduld und Ausdauer gefragt, vor allem was Zander angeht. Die Region hier ist halt leider total überfischt und die Zander kennen die ganzen Kunstköder schon beim Namen.

Viele Grüße
:vik:


----------



## marko566 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*

Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen und ausführlichen Antworten. Ich werde mir das Video jetzt mal in Ruhe angucken und dann mal mit Google Maps auf die Suche gehen. Ich glaube nämlich auch das es hier in der Gegend so etwas nicht gibt. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Checco (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*

Polder hat es nicht wirklich direkt hinter der Grenze, da schon eher Richtung Nordholland.
Wenn ich auf Barsch speziell aus bin fahre ich meist an die Kanäle, bei Zander auch, Hecht ist gerne in der Maas anzutreffen, obwohl da keucht und fleucht ja alles rum.
Die Maasplassen an für sich sind auch interessant aber nicht ganz so leicht zu befischen.
Angeldruck ist so ne Sache, mußt halt zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.
An Poldern fische ich auch gerne, da kann man schlecht am Fisch vorbei angeln und da hat es auch schöne Exemplare, wenn nicht die Fahrerei wäre...


----------



## Eff (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*

Du wirst hinter der Grenze bei Aachen keine polder finden. Das liegt daran, dass ein Polder kann Gewässer ist, sondern eine Landfläche die künstlich von den Niederländern gewonnen und dem Meer abgerungen wurde. Diese Landflächen liegen unterhalb des Meeresspiegel und werden durch die tausenden kleinen Gräben trocken gehalten (siehe Windmühlen). Die klassischen Polder findest du zB in der Region Groningen Drenthe, um Amsterdam und in Nordholland. Die kleinen Entwässerungsgräben sind voller Fisch, vorwiegend kleine bis mittelgroße. 
Die Region hinter Aachen kannst du, wenn du gut fangen willst, vergessen. Hier fährt, wie viele bereits schrieben, jeder hin, weil es direkt um die Ecke ist. Entsprechend kannst du dir ja die Fangaussichten vorstellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*



Eff schrieb:


> . Die klassischen Polder findest du zB in der *Region Groningen Drenthe,* um Amsterdam und in Nordholland.


Dort waren wir zum Video drehen.


----------



## Eff (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dort waren wir zum Video drehen.



Ich weiß, deshalb fand die Region nochmal gesonderte Erwähnung, da du ja schließlich zum Ende des Videos so stolz warst den Namen gelernt zu haben :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an Poldern, Grachten etc.  in Holland*

guuuut aufgepasst - bin stolz auf Dich!!!
:m:m:m


----------

